# Solved: CD ROM not working Dell Inspiron 6000



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

My husband's CD/DVD rom stopped working. How can I check to see if it is a hardware issue on the Dell Inspiron 6000? If it needs to be replaced, what am I looking for--do I have to order fromk Dell? and is it something we might try to replace ourselves? Thanks!


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

When you say not working explain? Look in device manager & do you see a yellow mark next to the cd drive?


----------



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

When I say it is not working, I mean that when we put a CD into it and try to write files to the CD, it won't do it and if we put a CD in with data on it, it does not read the CD. We can hear a whirring as if the CD is spinning maybe?? but the computer does not recognize that a CD is in the drive. 
I tried to find the device manager through a search, but all that came up is a Blackberry device manager and a RIM device manager. Can you offer more help? Thanks!


----------



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

Since I replied, I was able to find where the device manager is located in the systems folder. There is no yellow exclamation point next to it.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Assuming you are using xp or vista? Go into device manager & uninstall thr cdrom drive,[right click on it & uninstall] shut down the computer & turn back on. The system should recognise the drive.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Does the drive letter appear in My Computer? If it does, what happens when you double-click on it? Do you get an error?


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

Where you saw the yellow mark next to the drive in device manager left click on the + sign then right click on the device [might say sony ect] then uninstall & re boot the system


----------



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

Haven't had a chance to try uninstalling it yet, but want to be sure you noticed that I wrote there is NOT a yellow exclamation mark next to it in the Device Manager---you mentioned it in last note as if there is one. Do I still uninstall? Thanks!


----------



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

The CD rom shows in My Computer,,,when I double click the window opens that usually opens with options to write to the CD, etc.


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

My mistake on the yellow, uninstall like i said & re boot . if the drive still cant read after you do this i would take it to someone that works on laptops. If it was a desktop we could go furthther. RESPOND on the results


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't know what window you're referring to. Can you see the contents of the disk or not?


----------



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

When I click on the DVD/CD drive in My computer, a CD/DVD Drive window opens with the CD writing tasks,etc. on the left. It does not show what there is a CD in the drive. If I drag things to the window to write to a blank CD, it will not write to the CD.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

It sounds like the drive motor is working but the lasers that read and write are not. No you do not have to buy a replacement from Dell. You can get a Combo drive with a DVD player and CD player/burner for around $35 from Newegg. They are really easy to replace, usually a screw and maybe a sliding lock to take one out.


----------



## GramSandy (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. Uninstalling did not work, so you are probably right that the lasers aren't working. We looked at the egghead offers, and some of the customer reviews made us nervous. We will probably pay the extra bucks and order from dell so that we know it fits and no other parts are needed. Thanks again!


----------

